# Villagers personality balance in your town ?



## Kalhyna (Mar 28, 2016)

What personality balance do you have in your town ?

I like peppies,normal and crankies so I have two =) .
I have one smug ,snooty and jock ( I wish I could have 2 smugs and snooties  ) 
I don't really like uchis , I let the one I had go after getting all uchi's pwp


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2016)

in one town i have one of each except for smugs which i have two of. i used to have two lazies but then one moved, so i currently have 9 villagers in that town.
in my other town (an all frog town) i have all personalities once and then i have three jocks. thinking about switching out cousteau for wart jr, prince or croque but i'm not sure about it yet
in my third town (which is really new and a total mess) i'm not even sure what villagers i have lmao


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 28, 2016)

I like the smugs, snooties and peppys best of all.  At the moment I have:

2 smugs, Rodney and Marshal.
2 snooties, Soliel and Whitney (who I'm holding for a mate).
1 lazy, Filbert.
1 normal, Coco.
1 peppy, Dotty.
1 jock, Kid Cat.
1 uchi, Cherry.


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 28, 2016)

I have one of each, but then I have 2 crankies and 2 normal. I don't like not having one villager of every personality.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 28, 2016)

Well in zebilage
3 normals savannah, aurora and fauna
1 cranky Rocco
1 uchi Shari
1 lazy drago
1 snooty Eloise
1 peppy flora
1 jock tank
1 smug Lionel

In lovely
1 Normal marina
1 cranky octavian
1 smug pietro
1 uchi muffy
1 peppy ruby
2 jock Rudy and gengi
2 snooty Blanche and kitty
1 lazy cranston


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2016)

2 lazies-Biskit and Clay
2 snooties-Yuka and Blanche
1 jock-Snake
1 cranky-Wart Jr.
1 peppy-Merry(moving in two days)
1 normal-Flurry
1 uchi-Deirdre
1 smug-O'Hare


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 28, 2016)

One for each type except Smug. Which I have three of. (trying to get rid of one of them so I can get back down to 9 in my town, I'm paranoid that a villiger I reaaaalllllyyy like will show up as a camper and I wouldn't be able to get it.)


----------



## treetops (Mar 28, 2016)

4 Lazies: Punchy, Puck, Erik and Stitches
1 Jock: Antonio
No Crankies
1 Smug: Olaf

No Normals
2 Peppies: Pinky and Chrissy
No Snooties
1 Uchi: Muffy

I'm waiting for both Puck and Punchy to move out, but I'd rather take it slowly instead of forcing them to move out. I also used to have Quillson in my town (a smug villager), but he moved out just yesterday.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 28, 2016)

3 peppies
2 snooties
2 lazies
1 normal
1 jock
1 cranky


----------



## Sdj4148 (Mar 28, 2016)

In Palinoia, I have 3 snooties, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 0 lazies, 1 normal, 1 jock, 2 cranky, 1 peppy. I'm planing on getting rid of a snooty and getting a lazy, but other than that Palinoia is pretty balanced.
In Sapphire I have 2 snooties, 1 smug, 2 uchis, 1 lazy, 1 normal, 1 jock, 1 cranky, 1 peppy. Sapphire is a pretty balanced town.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 28, 2016)

I like having at leats one of each, and the I love lazy and normal, so I have:
2 lazys: Alfonso and Zucker.
2 Normal: Kiki and Eunice.
1 Peppy: Patty.
1 Snooty: Willow.
1 Uchi: Agnes.
1 Cranky: Bruce.
1 Jock: Roald.
1 Smug: Shep.

And that's all.


----------



## ams (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm going for one feline of each personality in my town - and then the last 2 can be random or just alternate.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 28, 2016)

3 lazy, 1 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 smug, 2 normals, 1 cranky, 1 jock


----------



## mayor_ajay (Mar 28, 2016)

I have one of each personality and an extra normal and peppy. I like the normal villagers and the lazy ones the best, I'm not too keen on smug I don't think but I like have a mixture of all in my town.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2016)

Currently:
2 Lazy - Papi and Cube (who I'm trying to get rid of to exchange for Kidd)
2 Peppy - Felicity and Agent S (who I'd like to replace with Tiffany)
1 of all the other personalities.


----------



## Swirl (Mar 28, 2016)

wolfie1 said:


> I have one of each, but then I have 2 crankies and 2 normal. I don't like not having one villager of every personality.



Same


----------



## laineybop (Mar 28, 2016)

2 peppies, 2 uchis, & 1 of all the others except a cranky & I'm trying to pick one of those up tonight. I had 3 lazies at one point, but I finally got down to 1 of those.


----------



## Lath (Mar 28, 2016)

I love peppies and snooties, crankies too but I have enough with Tom. So:

2 peppies: Felicity and Rosie (hopefully)
2 snooties: Kitty and Olivia (I do have her!)
1 cranky: Tom (have him!)
1 jock: KidCat
1 uchi: Katt (have her!)
1 lazy: Punchy (have him!)
1 normal: Lolly (have her and love her!)
1 smug: Lionel

As you can see it?s a cat village that I want so yeah, no smug cats then it?ll have to be a lion!


----------



## Bossblitz (Mar 28, 2016)

2 Cranky- Wolfgang and now Harry(who I'm planning to get rid of)
2 Lazy- Biskit and Papi
2 Snooty- Soliel and Friga
1 Normal- Coco
1 Uchi- Sylvia 
1 Jock- Flip
1 Smug- Quillson

As you can see no Peppy . Had Tammi but lost her to time traveling back when I didn't know much about the game and wanted to get a few projects done. I love all my villagers but Soliel and Friga can't compare to Pecan(who moved), and Quillson and Flip can't compare to Chops and Curly(who also moved).


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 28, 2016)

2 Peppy villagers (one of which I want to move out)
2 Snooty Villagers (another of which I want to move out)
2 Jocks (both of my dreamies)
1 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 smug
0 Lazy
0 Normal


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 28, 2016)

Still deciding mine and it's unfinished but so far the list is:
Peppy - Ruby
Lazy - Lucky (and Bob if no Rosie)
Normal - Poppy (and Rosie if no Bob)
Cranky - Fang
Snooty - Blanche
Jock - Still deciding
Smug - Marshal and Julian
Uchi - Agnes

So far I've obtained Lucky, Marshal, Julian, Poppy, Ruby, and Blanche
I had Fang in my cycle town but my main town was full sadly.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 28, 2016)

I'd never want more than one smug and I'd prefer not to have more than one uchi. I don't mind having two of any other personality type, but that's all!


----------



## Venn (Mar 28, 2016)

Cranky: Chief
Jock: Rudy
Lazy: Beau
Smug: Shep
Normal: Lolly
Peppy: Penelope
Snooty: Blanche
Uchi: Agnes

1 Extra: Bones
2 Extra: Molly


----------



## moonphyx (Mar 28, 2016)

Currently, my town is unbalanced because I'm still looking for my dreamies, but I try to get one from each personality type. I have two normal ones and two snooty ones


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 28, 2016)

*Vista*: 2 Normals (Sally & Caroline), 2 Jocks (Snake & Genji), 1 Smug (Marshal), 1 Peppy (Bonbon), 1 Uchi (Hazel), 1 Snooty (Francine), 1 Lazy (Doc) and 1 Cranky (Static)

*Chocolat*: 2 Normals (Poppy & Cally) , 2 Peppies (Agent S & Carmen), 2 Crankies (Static & Bruce), 1 Smug (Marshal), 1 Snooty (Mint), 1 Jock (Sheldon) and 1 Lazy (Drago) not keeping Bruce or Drago and Agent S is for my other town, so I'm holding her there. No Uchi yet. Thinking about getting Chrissy here again or not.

*Moonview*: 2 Normals (Sally & Poppy), 2 Snooties (Pecan & Blaire), 2 Peppies (Dotty & Nibbles), 1 Jock (Genji), 1 Smug (Chadder), 1 Lazy (Cole) and 1 Uchi (Frita). I'm only keeping Frita for PWPs and I want Dotty gone so I can get a cranky. I'm currently holding on Static in my cycle town until she moves.


----------



## dudeabides (Mar 28, 2016)

9 lazies and 1 snooty... she really needs to move out, heh.


----------



## BluebellLight (Mar 28, 2016)

In Bluebell I have two peppies, a cranky, a snooty, three lazies, two normals, and an uchi. They all say different things so it doesn't really bother me.
In Stitches I have (permanent villager-wise) a cranky, two lazies, a peppy, an uchi, a normal, and a jock. I'm planning to get two more peppies and another uchi. (As you can see I don't like smugs haha)


----------



## Cascade (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes, also balance animals:

2 Normal: Coco and Maple
1 Peppy: Tangy
2 Snooty: Claudia and Mint
1 Uchi: Fuchsia

1 Lazy: Elmer
1 Smug: Kyle
2 Cranky: Walt and Octavian


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 28, 2016)

I currently have one cranky (Groucho), two snooty (Ankha and Olivia), one jock (Rudy), one smug (Marshal), one uchi (Muffy), two peppy (Felicity and Rosie), going to get one more peppy (Merry) and one lazy (Rodeo who random plotted thanks to my boyfriend T-T). I'm hoping my final villager line up will be one snooty (Ankha), one uchi (Muffy), one smug (Marshal), one jock (Rudy), one cranky (Tom), one lazy (Punchy), one normal (Lolly), and three peppy (Felicity, Rosie, Tangy). I may also alternate Tangy or Felicity for Mitzi or Merry.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 29, 2016)

I use to try to balance things and have every personality, but I just dont do that anymore.  Its purely looks!  The unfortunate side effect though is that sometimes my villagers say the same thing all within the same day.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 29, 2016)

I'd like to think I would have a good personality balance if I had all my dreamies in town, but unfortunately I don't just yet. 

So in Milk I have: 3 snooties I know that's really unbalanced, but unfortunately I don't time travel LOL, so for the moment i'm stuck with Miranda who I really want out of my sight, but you know you can't always get what you want. But my three snooties are as mentioned before: Miranda, Ankha, Portia. I'm only keeping Portia out of the three, as i'm holding Ankha for my sister since she gave her Ankha away.

1 Peppy, I used to have two but I recently let Peanut move out because her house was in a bad place. I did like her, but I guess when you love something you gotta let it go. Before Peanut moved, I recently put Ruby's plot down so Genji wouldn't feel so lonely LOL because he's in a really isolated part of town. So at least he has a friend now. 

2 Jocks. The jock personality isn't my favourite personality, and although it may look like it is because I have two, it's not. LOL. My two jocks are Sterling and Genji. I plan to move Sterling out but he's taking forever, no matter how friendly I am to him, he just doesn't seem to want to leave. Genji on the other hand is pretty chill, and I enjoy having him around.

I have no lazies as I haven't moved my lazies in yet, but I do miss having a lazy around.

I have an uchi, which is Fuchsia, but i'm considering replacing her with Muffy or Mira but i've had Mira before but I choose to let her go for whatever reason. I'm kinda reluctant to let her go though, because i've really gotten to know Fuchsia and although she doesn't really suit the uchi personality to me, she's okay to have around.

I have no smugs because I haven't moved them in yet.

I currently have no crankies either, but I will be moving Chief in as of tomorrow.


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 30, 2016)

Westerly: 2 cranky, 2 snooty, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 jock, 1 peppy, 1 lazy, 1 normal
Granada: 3 normal, 1 lazy, 1 snooty, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 jock, 1 peppy
Croydon: 2 normal, 2 jock, 1 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 cranky, 1 snooty


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 30, 2016)

I already posted but I will have a second and themed oriental town.
Here's the dreamie layout so far:

Peppy: Pinky
Cranky: Kabuki
Snooty: Greta
Lazy: Drago, Zucker, (possibly Chester)
Smug: Ken
Uchi: nope
Jock: Genji
Normal: Pekoe, Gladys, (possibly Annalisa)


----------



## FuwaKiwi (Mar 30, 2016)

I have 1 Smug (Kidd), 1 Peppy (Merry), 2 Lazy (Dizzy and Lucky), 1 Normal (Merengue), 1 Uchi (Fuchsia), 1 Jock (Buck), 1 Cranky (Fang), 1 Snooty (Bree). Naomi moved out today.


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Mar 30, 2016)

My old town was full of Uchis; that's my favorite personality c:


----------



## carmenlvsx (Mar 31, 2016)

I want to have at least one type of each personality in my town. However, I prefer peppy character.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2016)

usually I like having more crankies (like half of them) because they are my favorite personality, then smugs then lazies. I like having like 1 uchi, 1 snooty and 1 peppy.
normals and jocks are my least favorite personality, I like a couple jock villagers (scoot & bell) but their personality is a throw off.


----------



## N a t (Mar 31, 2016)

I made sure to have one of every personality in my town, because I wanted a diversity of dialogue, but you can tell what my favorite personalities are, because they double up. I have 2 lazies, and 2 normals, 1 uchi, 1 peppy, 1 cranky, 1 smug, 1 snooty, and 1 jock.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmmm, I love Normals, every time I eye up a villager they turn out to be normal! Right now I have: 
3 normals: Lolly, Melba, Flurry (love them all) 
2 smug: Shep and Pietro (I don't like either, I don't think I'm a big fan of smugs) 
1 Lazy: Erik (and I'm holding Beau in my cycling town so I might move him in...) 
1 Peppy: Tangy
1 snooty: Ankha 
1 Jock: Kid Cat 
1 Uchi: Ren?e (and I really want Fuchia!) 
It's funny, it took me a while to warm up to the Uchi's but I kind of get it now. Jocks bore me a little, Snootys and Crankys are great fun but my cranky moved out a little while ago so I need to get another once I've shifted Pietro!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Mar 31, 2016)

currently, I have 2 normals, 2 snootys, 1 smug, 1 lazy, 1 peppy & 1 jock.
the 2 normals are Lolly & Merengue. Lolly was a starter & I invited Merengue.
the 2 snootys are Violet & Diana. Violet was a starter & I invited Diana.
the smug is Marshal who will be moving in pretty soon, the lazy is Clay, the peppy is Felicity & I can't remember the jock. I plan on letting Violet leave, possibly Lolly, Clay & the jock.


----------



## k.k.lucario (Mar 31, 2016)

snooty dominance in my town


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 18, 2016)

Westerly: 2 cranky, 2 snooty, 1 normal, 1 lazy, 1 jock, 1 peppy, 1 smug, 1 uchi
Granada: 3 normal, 2 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 jock, 1 uchi, 1 smug, 1 snooty
Croydon: 2 normal, 2 jock, 1 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 cranky, 1 snooty


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 18, 2016)

I have 3 peppies (Rosie, Bunnie and Pippy)
2 normals (Chevre and Molly)
2 uchis (Deidre and Sylvia)
1 lazy (Punchy)
1 smug (Jacques)

I'm hoping to get a snooty - when I acquire Diana and a jock once I can get Hamlet back!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 18, 2016)

Right now I have
2 lazy
3 normal
1 smug
2 cranky 
1 jock
1 peppy
0 uchi
0 snooty 

I just don't take well to uchis and snooty is also a difficult one....I don't feel they fit my town very well for some reason  
Having said that, I thought the same about jocks until I got Rudy. Never thought I could love a villager with that personality


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Apr 18, 2016)

right now i have two lazy, two normal, two snooty, two smug, one jock, and one peppy. i got an extra snooty bc i really just wanted a 10th villager, but i'll probably replace with another normal or lazy villager(my favorites). i lost mira to a tt accident and i'm unsure if i want another uchi(i mean i want the pwps, but i don't really like the personality or the look of most of them)


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

I have 3 peppies and they're all rabbits lol planning on getting a snooty soon so I'll have all personalities in my town.


----------



## skylucario (Jun 4, 2016)

I currently have 2 lazies, 2 smugs (I used to have 3, but one of them moved today), 1 cranky, 0 jock (though I'm desperately searching for Kid Cat), 2 snooty sheep, 2 peppy bunnies, 0 normals, and 0 uchis (though I'm going to try to get Cherry after she's cycled out). I'm having a hard time finding a Normal villager that I actually want in my town as I just recently lost Skye (whom I really liked), and I don't see myself being able to cycle her out very quickly... :c

Cranky villagers are honestly my absolute favorites as they seem really dismissive but you can really tell when they start to warm up to you. When they do, they're really caring, sometimes awkward in the cutest of ways, and funny in the quirkiest of ways. Butch is my absolute favorite villager because of it, and I'd initially never thought he'd ever be up there. Now he's never leaving me whether he likes it or not. <3

Lazies and Jocks are really funny, and having multiples of them is always a treat. They have such enjoyable conversations, and they always seem to be the ones that form "friend groups"; Bob, Stitches, and Kid Cat (close second-favorite) always talked to each other, and the two cats leaving made the town seem so much more lonely. Every time I've ever had a lazy villager, I've gotten a picture of them after they moved, while the only jock I've ever gotten a pic of was Kid Cat (although I've never had very many).

Smug villagers can either seem as though they're trying too hard to be likable (Chadder/Chops), they're that cool acquaintance you can root out if you need to make small talk or just have fun (Eugene/Lucha/Zell), or can just be so awkward that it's unbearably cute (Marshal/Kidd). I do really like them, though.

Snooty villagers are like the female crankies for me--they're nothing like me, but they're really fun to talk to after they've grown on me (although that hasn't happened often). Some of them have made me feel downright uncomfortable, though.

Peppy villagers can either be really annoying or really fun, and I can say this after having a ton of them (I once had six peppy villagers in my town at the same time, so I may be biased against them). I've never been able to warm up to any of them because they're a bit too optimistic for me, but I may be starting to really like Pippy. Time will tell!

Normal villagers are like those dependable friends who'll invite you to tea just for the heck of it and will always be there for you. That being said, I don't find them all that entertaining (although their adventures and misadventures can be), but I don't dislike them, either.

...and, finally, uchi villagers are kind of like normal villagers for me, but I feel as though they are more like quirky/sisterly friends than the stereotypical bestie. Cherry's probably my third favorite villager--she was a total blast to have in my town, and I can't wait until the day she finally moves back in. Wishful thinking!


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 4, 2016)

My town with 10 villagers has 9 lazy and 1 jock, who's just there for the pwp requests.


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 4, 2016)

since my town is all bear cubs, i have no snooties or smugs. but that's fine with me. although i do wish cupcake was still around (i believe she was a snooty cub from the first game)


----------



## Whisper (Jun 4, 2016)

Pixels: Jock- 1, Cranky, 1, Lazy- 0, Smug- 3, Uchi 1, Snooty- 1, Normal- 1, Peppy- 1.

Storm: Jock- 2, Cranky- 0, Lazy- 2, Smug- 1, Uchi- 1, Snooty- 1, Normal- 2, Peppy- 1.

Oak: Jock- 1, Cranky- 0, Lazy- 2, Smug- 0, Uchi- 1, Snooty- 1, Normal- 3, Peppy- 1.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 4, 2016)

Buttburg: 3 lazy, 1 everything else
Fawnland: 2 lazy, 2 smug (1 moving out soon), 2 peppy, 2 normal, 0 uchi, 0 snooty, 1 jock, 1 cranky


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 4, 2016)

Im obsessed with normal villagers so i have fauna, chevre, cally, and goldie , my only uchi would be deirdre, my lazy boys are punchy amd marcel (he'll be gone soon) ive got one smug wit o'hare, also one peppy who is felicity  my babies !


----------



## Greggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Currently I have 1 normal, 1 peppy, 1 lazy, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 2 crankies, and 3 jocks. Quite frankly I don't care about personality balance anymore. I just want to get a snooty for that hot spring PWP but I could care less about keeping one. There's so many good cranky and jock villagers as well, and I'm not a huge fan of normal and peppy villagers.


----------



## Katie1313 (Jun 5, 2016)

In my first town, I didn't really care about balance, until I ended up with 3 lazies and let one go. 

In my first town I have: two snooty, two lazy, two peppy, two normal, one uchi, and one cranky.

In my second town I paid a little more attention to balance, so now I have one of each, except for two normals, and two snooties.


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Jun 5, 2016)

I try to have a good balance of villagers who I also like...

2 Cranky: Rolf and Fang (crankies are very nice, they're so underrated!)
2 Lazy: Beau and Papi
2 Normal: Mitzi and Flurry
1 (future) Peppy: Bianca 
2 Peppy: Diana and Whitney
1 (future) Smug: Shep


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

I like to have all the personality types.

2- smugs (Zell & Julian)
2- normals (Pekoe & Skye)
1- lazy (Stitches)
1- cranky (Roscoe)
1- jock (Scoot)
1- snooty (Francine)
1- uchi (Fuchsia)
1- peppy (Chrissy)


----------



## kitty45 (Jun 11, 2016)

i  have   one   grumpy  one lazy   one  normal    two  smugs     but  there  personalities  are chaging is  that  possible


----------



## Miii (Jun 11, 2016)

I have Punchy (lazy), Jeremiah (lazy), Kabuki (cranky), Tom (cranky), Nana (normal), Mitzi (normal), Lolly (normal), Chrissy (peppy), Francine (snooty) and Marshal (smug).


----------



## Barbara (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have any uchis or smugs in my town right now. Hopefully one of the villagers I'd allow to go suggests moving soon, so I can get it a bit even.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 11, 2016)

(planned villagers)

4 normal's
2 lazy's
1 peppy
1 uchi
1 cranky 

might change it up a bit tho


----------



## moonford (Jun 11, 2016)

1 Cranky ~ Fang
1 Jock ~ Antonio
1 Smug ~ Julian
1 Snooty ~ Diana
2 Lazy ~ Cole & Zucker
2 Normal ~ Flurry & Tia
2 Peppy ~ Flora & Sprinkle. ^^


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 11, 2016)

I have one of each and then 2 extras (so each personality +1 cranky and +1 uchi) just to keep it balanced. c:


----------



## Barbara (Jun 11, 2016)

skylucario said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*How did you write so much about this?! Why?! 0.0*


----------



## namiieco (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, I want one of each villager personality type and an extra normal and another random villager that I like.


----------



## lunachii (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm gonna get some peppies, snooty, lazy, smugs and uchi ;v; I don't like the jock villagers


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Jun 11, 2016)

in Ocean there is...

1 normal - Eunice
1 smug - Ken
2 peppy - Carmen and Bluebear
1 uchi - Charlise
2 lazy - Filbert and Chester (in boxes today)
1 snooty - Annalise
1 jock - Rory


----------



## petaltail (Jun 11, 2016)

I like normal villagers, so when I get my dreamies, I'm going for mostly normals. The rest are uchi or smug I think.


----------



## leftTBT (Jun 11, 2016)

---


----------



## CJODell62 (Jun 11, 2016)

In my first town I have two crankies and two snooties, and one of every other personality.
In my second town I have three normals and two lazies, but no crankies at the moment.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 25, 2016)

Westerly: Two crankies (Avery and Elvis) and two snooties (Bree and Maelle)
Granada: Two lazies (Anchovy and Moe) and three normals (Lolly, Maple and Sydney)
New York: Two peppies (Bluebear and Victoria) and two uchis (Cherry and Deirdre)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 25, 2016)

Ooh nice idea about letting the uchi go! I may have to do that. Right now i have 2 normals and may even get Merengue or Molly for my uchi replacer. I have 2 lazys as well!


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2016)

Currently, I have 3 normals, 2 peppies, 1 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 smug, and 2 lazies 

Once I have all my dream villagers, I'll have: 3 normals, 1 peppy, 1 jock, 1 cranky, 1 uchi, 2 smugs and 1 lazy


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2016)

2 normals
2 peppies
2 lazies
1 snooty
1 cranky
1 jock
1 smug
0 tomboy/uchi


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 25, 2016)

As of right now I have 
2 lazy (punchy and stitches)
2 smug (marshal and Julian)
2 normal (fauna and goldie)
1 peppy (cookie)
1 jock (rudy)
1 cranky (fang) 

Just waiting to find Skye, so 3 normals that will be


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 25, 2016)

3 snooties with potential for more, 2 uchis, 1 smug, 1 normal, 1 jock, 1 lazy, 1 peppy~ the jock will be removed idc for them or their pwps and switching normal and lazy out and possibly the peppy. I'd love to have majority snooties. Idc about balance just what I like and favorite pwps.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 25, 2016)

Mine are currently--
1 Jock, Lucha
2 Smug, Marshal & Julian
2 Peppy, Rosie & Sprinkle
1 Normal, Merengue
1 Snooty, Diana
1 Cranky, Fang
1 Lazy, Beau

Soon I'll have Lily and Stitches, so add another to Lazy and normal. Balance for the villager personalities isn't that important to me, most of the PWPs I want come from the peppy and normal villagers so I'll definitely be covered there.


----------



## Altarium (Jul 25, 2016)

I try to have 2 villagers of each of my favorite types and not have any jocks or uchis, since I don't like them very much. Right now though, my town is a work in progress so I have 3 normals, 2 snooties, 1 peppy, 1 smug and 2 crankies. I'll try to keep having 2 snooties, 2 normals and 2 peppies, and I'm debating whether I should have 2 crankies or 2 lazies since I love both Octavian and Zucker very much.


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 25, 2016)

1 Snooty | Ankha
1 Normal | Mitzi
1 Cranky | Roscoe
1 Lazy | Egbert
1 Jock | Iggly
1 Uchi | Muffy
1 Smug | Hans
2 Peppies | Truffles & Victoria

The game balanced itself very nicely, considering these are just my starters & first set of random move ins.


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 25, 2016)

2 Normal (Skye and Mitzi)
1 Jock (Bam)
1 Snooty (Diana)
2 Cranky (Chief and Apollo)
1 Lazy (Beau)
1 Uchi (Phoebe)
1 Peppy (Bonbon)
1 Smug (Colton)

I might soon have 3 Peppy's as I am trying to switch Mitzi and Apollo with Bunnie and Bluebear


----------



## Miii (Jul 25, 2016)

I have two crankies (Kabuki and Tom), three normals (Mitzi, Lolly and Nana), one peppy (Chrissy), one snooty (Francine), one smug (Marshal), and two lazies (Jeremiah and Punchy). I like my town :3


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 25, 2016)

In Mizu: 1 cranky, 2 snooties, 1 peppy, 4 normals, 1 uchi, 1 lazy
In Dream: 4 peppies, 1 jock, 1 smug, 1 cranky, 3 normals /not balanced at all OTL 
In Mystery: 1 cranky, 1 normal 1 jock, 1 smug, 6 lazies "lazy town"


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 3, 2016)

Westerly: 2 cranky, 2 snooty, 1 normal, 1 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 jock, 1 smug, 1 uchi
Granada: 3 normal, 2 lazy, 1 peppy, 1 jock, 1 smug, 1 uchi, 1 snooty
New York: 2 uchi, 2 peppy, 1 smug, 1 jock, 1 lazy, 1 normal, 1 cranky, 1 snooty


----------



## Murin (Aug 3, 2016)

2 peppy, 2 normal, 1 smug, 1 lazy, 1 snooty, 1 jock, 1 cranky & 1 uchi.


----------



## lulu112 (Aug 3, 2016)

I have one of every personality and 2 cranky villagers


----------



## Parafin (Aug 3, 2016)

LAZY: Joey
NORMAL: Cally, Lily
PEPPY: Bluebear
JOCK: Samson
SNOOTY: Timbra
CRANKY: Hopper, Tom
SMUG: Henry
UCHI: Katt
Wow, I just realized how evenly balanced my town is


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 4, 2016)

Lethalia said:


> 1 Snooty | Ankha
> 1 Normal | Mitzi
> 1 Cranky | Roscoe
> 1 Lazy | Egbert
> ...



UPDATING, since things in my town are significantly different now.

2 Snooties | Ankha & Whitney
2 Normals | Mitzi & Celia
3 Crankies | Wolfgang, Fang & Roscoe
2 Uchies | Muffy & Rocket
1 Peppy | Truffles

It seems I've lost all my balance lol. >_>


----------



## Bilaz (Aug 5, 2016)

3 Peppy, 3 Snooty, 1 Normal, 1 Smug, 1 Lazy, 1 Cranky...
Not very balanced. I pick my villagers based on how much I like them, I don't care about gender/species/personality balance. ^^


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 5, 2016)

i have 5 normals (doing the pwp trick with them around is hell) 2 snooties, 1 peppy, 1 lazy, and one jock. i want more jocks and uchis in my town tho :/


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 5, 2016)

In Moonsong,

5 Normal Fauna, Molly, Maple, Lolly, and Merengue
1 Smug Marshal
1 Snooty Diana
2 Lazy Zucker and Stitches
1 Peppy Rosie

Nope. Not balanced. Can't get enough of normals. But Suncreek would be pretty balanced.


----------



## Crona (Aug 5, 2016)

in rien, i have 2 cranky villagers: lobo and tom, and two peppy villagers: bluebear and rosie. i don't like those personality types any more than the other ones though, it's just the ones i ended up with i guess!
 i have one of each for the rest of the personalities, francine is my snooty, filbert is lazy, bam is jock, julian is my smug, and flo is my uchi.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 5, 2016)

In Redwood there is:
Jock - Bill & Jitters
Snooty - Blaire
Cranky - Camofrog
Lazy - Clyde
Normal - Daisy
Uchi - Muffy & Tammy
Peppy - Nibbles


Nibbles is moving out soon though, and I haven't decided who else I want. And hopefully Muffy will go next but I've been waiting for her to leave for _ever_ ;~;


----------



## strawberrigod (Aug 5, 2016)

2 Lazy - Zucker, Lucky
3 Normal - Fauna, Coco, Merengue
1 Smug - Marshal
1 Snooty - Diana
1 Cranky - Croque
1 Peppy - Pippy


----------



## mintellect (Aug 5, 2016)

Haha nope.

1 Lazy
3 Normal
0 Jock
0 Cranky
1 Peppy
2 Snooty
1 Uchi
2 Smug


----------



## Mothership (Aug 5, 2016)

I only want one jock and one peppy per town and no more than 2 of each of the other personalities. I like variety.


----------



## Brittnay (Aug 5, 2016)

1 lazy, 1 cranky, 1 smug, 2 jocks, 1 normal, 1 snooty, 2 uchi, 1 peppy


----------



## Laureline (Aug 5, 2016)

1 lazy, smug, cranky, uchi.
2 peppy, normal, snooty. 

I guess if they had ten personality types towns could be balanced.


----------



## Miele (Aug 5, 2016)

my cycle town is a bit crazy since i don't really play on it as much as my main town. for milk tea, my main town, i have:
1 lazy (chester)
1 uchi (muffy)
3 normals (merengue, goldie, and gayle)
1 peppy (sprinkle)
1 smug (marshal)
1 jock (teddy)
2 snooties (whitney and blanche)


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 5, 2016)

Crona said:


> in rien, i have 2 cranky villagers: lobo and tom, and two peppy villagers: bluebear and rosie. i don't like those personality types any more than the other ones though, it's just the ones i ended up with i guess!
> i have one of each for the rest of the personalities, francine is my snooty, filbert is lazy, bam is jock, julian is my smug, and flo is my uchi.


What no normals?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 5, 2016)

3 Normal
2 Snooty
2 Lazy
1 Cranky
1 Uchi
1 Smug
0 Jock
0 Peppy


----------



## CJODell62 (Nov 22, 2016)

Westerly: Two crankies (Avery and Elvis) and two snooties (Bree and Maelle).
Granada: Two normals (Lolly and Maple), two lazies (Anchovy and Moe), and two uchis (Frita and Shari).
New York: Two uchis (Cherry and Deirdre) and two peppies (Bluebear and Victoria).
London: Two normals (Fauna and Margie) and two lazies (Bob and Filbert).


----------



## nap (Nov 22, 2016)

my dreamies are spread like this:

3 lazy
1 cranky
1 snooty
1 uchi
1 jock
1 smug
1 norma
1 peppy


----------



## nammie (Nov 22, 2016)

I like having at least 1 of each personality though I also think none of the uchis are that cute. Right now I have 1 smug, 2 normals, 2 lazies, 1 jock, 1 snooty, 1 peppy, 1 cranky, 1 uchi.

Planning on replacing Apple, marina and flurry with sylvana, Marty and ketchup so then I'll have 3 lazies and 1 normal instead


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Two jocks
One smug
One peppy
Two normals (But one is moving out x.x)
One lazy
One snooty
One uchi
One cranky

Hm. Not bad. ◠‿◠


----------



## ashlif (Nov 22, 2016)

I have 2 smugs and 2 normals just to balance the boys and girls. 

List:
2 Smugs - Marshal and Julian
1 Cranky - Fang
1 Jock - Genji
1 Lazy - Bob

2 Normals - Molly and Goldie
1 Snooty - Whitney
1 Peppy - Rosie
1 Uchi - Phoebe


----------



## Believe (Nov 22, 2016)

I seem to always overload on lazies/normals

1st town I didnt really care so I had:
4 Normals
1 Cranky
3 Lazies
1 Jock
1 Snooty

2nd town I tried to pay more attention to the personalities and have it a little more diverse:
1 Cranky
1 Peppy
2 Lazy
1 Jock
1 Snooty
2 Normal
2 Smug

will probably cave and more in a few more lazies tho v_v


----------



## Lualdara (Nov 22, 2016)

I have one of each, and then an extra smug and an extra lazy.


----------



## Flare (Nov 22, 2016)

Lazy-Stitches
Smug-Marshal
Cranky-Bruce
Jock-Kid Cat

Normal-Molly
Peppy-Chrissy
Snooty-Francine
Uchi-Phoebe

Wish I could keep only 8 villagers... so if I can't I'll probably try for Wolf Link and Medli :3


----------



## GardenGnostic (Nov 22, 2016)

4 Normal - Molly, Lolly, Poppy, Fauna
2 Smug - Marshal, Curlos
1 Snooty - Diana 
1 Lazy - Bob 
1 Cranky - Static 
1 Peppy - Rosie


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 22, 2016)

3 peppy
2 normal 
2 lazy
1 jock
1 snooty
1 cranky


----------



## princelio (Nov 22, 2016)

usagi has two peppies, two snooties, and one of everything else.
opalstar has two peppies, two normals, and one of everything else.

if i get a third cart in december i plan on going with no jocks and no snooties i think...


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 23, 2016)

*Normal* - 3 - Poppy, Margie and Lolly
*Snooty* - 2 - Maelle and Claudia
*Uchi* - 1 - Deirdre
*Peppy* - 1 - Nibbles

*Lazy* - 1 - Drago
*Jock* - 1 - Roald
*Cranky* - 1 - Frank


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 23, 2016)

4 jocks
2 peppies
1 smug
1 snooty
1 normal
1 uchi


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 23, 2016)

3 normal
1 snooty
1 peppy
1 uchi

1 lazy
1 cranky
1 jock
1 smug


----------



## TJBambi93 (Nov 23, 2016)

1 Normal
1 Jock
1 Peppy
2 Lazy
2 Snooty
2 Cranky
1 Smug
0 Uchi

I try to keep a nice balance of villagers. Often when I have only one villager of a personality type, I usually try to keep them from moving.

Which sucks because I let my last uchi villager leave before I decided to do that (Paula). Those are rare villagers in of itself, and I only have one uchi card that... I don't really want in my town. (Muffy)


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

right now I've got... 
2 uchis
2 peppies
2 smugs
2 jocks
1 normal
1 snooty

I've trying to kick out 1 uchi and I've got a jock moving. I really miss having a cranky and a lazy


----------



## mintellect (Nov 23, 2016)

1 Lazy
1 Uchi
3 Snooties 
0 Jocks
1 Smug
3 Normals
1 Peppy
0 Crankies

In other words, no balance at all. Oops.


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 23, 2016)

In my town, I have: 1 Peppy, 1 Cranky, 2 Normals, 3 Lazies, 1 Jock, 1 Snooty and 1 Smug. ^^


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 23, 2016)

I have 2 smugs (Pietro & Keaton) and 2 lazies (Moe & Lucky). And I have 1 of each other personality.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 23, 2016)

Right now I have two snooties and one of everything else (but a second uchi is moving in tomorrow. ^_^)

I try to keep a good balance but generally I prefer female villagers/lazies. I'm especially not a huge fan of smug villagers... I don't find most of their designs appealing and personality wise they're my least favorite. When I start my second town I'm not planning on having any smugs in it.


----------



## Gaby (Nov 23, 2016)

I have... 2 Jocks (Rudy, Curly), 2 Normals (Merengue, Lolly), 1 Peppy (Carmen), 1 Uchi (Shari), 1 Cranky (Bruce), 1 Lazy (Stitches), 1 Snooty (Diana)~ I currently only have 9 villagers as I did let go my only Smug (Marshal)


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 23, 2016)

*Vista*: 2 Normals (Sally & Caroline), 2 Jocks (Snake & Genji), 1 Smug (Marshal), 1 Peppy (Bonbon), 1 Uchi (Hazel), 1 Snooty (Francine), 1 Lazy (Doc) and 1 Cranky (Static)

*Chocolat*: 3 Normals (Cally, Vich? and Poppy), 1 Smug (O'Hare), 1 Cranky (Ricky), 1 Jock (Sheldon), 1 Lazy (Filbert), 1 Snooty (Mint), 1 Uchi (Mira) and 1 Peppy (Chrissy)

*Moonview*: 2 Normals (Sylvana and Flurry), 2 Peppies (Agent S and Nibbles), 1 Jock (Hamlet), 1 Cranky (Lobo), 1 Snooty (Blaire), 1 Lazy (Erik), 1 Smug (Chadder) and 1 Uchi (Tammy)

*Flora*: 1 Normal (Molly), 1 Snooty (Pecan), 3 Peppies (Peanut, Apple* and Cece), 1 Lazy (Elmer*), 1 Uchi (Muffy*), 1 Jock (Ribbot*), 1 Cranky (Wolfgang) and 1 Smug (Julian*)

*= Not keeping


----------



## GreenLeaf (Nov 23, 2016)

my town is pretty balanced

Peppy 2
Jock 1
Snooty 1
Normal 1
Lazy 1
Crancky 2
Uchi 1
Smug 1


----------



## CJODell62 (Dec 1, 2016)

Westerly: Two crankies (Avery & Elvis) and two snooties (Bree & Maelle).
Granada: Two lazies (Anchovy & Moe), two normals (Lolly & Maple), and two uchis (Frita & Shari).
New York: Two peppies (Bluebear & Victoria) and two uchis (Cherry & Deirdre).
London: Two normals (Fauna & Margie) and two lazies (Bob & Filbert).


----------



## Zireael (Dec 1, 2016)

Right now I have 3 normals and 1 of everything else. As long as I have one of each personality then I'm happy. I'm currently debating whether or not I want to let Pekoe go for another snooty since I badly need the hot springs PWP and Whitney is being stingy.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 2, 2016)

1 Peppy: Cookie.
4 Normals: Lolly, Maple, Merengue, and Lily.
1 Snooty: Diana ♡
1 Smug: Marshal ♡
1 Jock: Rudy
1 Cranky: Wolfgang
1 Lazy: Punchy


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 2, 2016)

Right now I have:

1 Cranky (Hopper)
1 Lazy (Cranston)
1 Jock (Inkwell)
3 Smug (W. Link, Toby, Pietro)
1 Snooty (Bitty)
1 Uchi (Hazel)
1 Peppy (Rosie)
1 Normal (Chelsea)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Dec 2, 2016)

When I've changed things and moved everybody in - 

Wolf link smug 
Marty lazy 
Chelsea normal 
Toby smug 
Sylvana normal 
Epona peppy 
Vivian snooty 
Dobie cranky 
Inkwell jock 
Claude lazy 

So 2 smugs, 2 lazy, 2 normal, 1 jock, 1 cranky, 1 Snooty and 1 peppy and no uchi. This will probably change again though


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 4, 2017)

Westerly: Two crankies (Avery and Elvis) and two snooties (Bree and Maelle).
Granada: Two normals (Lolly and Maple), two lazies (Anchovy and Moe) and two uchis (Frita and Shari)
New York: Two smugs (Kyle and Wolf Link) and two uchis (Cherry and Deirdre)
London: Two normals (Fauna and Margie) and two lazies (Bob and Filbert)


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Feb 4, 2017)

I have two Normals (Etoile and Goldie), 2 Peppies (Chai and Merry), and one of all the other types (Ankha, Lobo, Bud, Phoebe, Marshal, and Bob). But I'm THINKING about trading Marshal out for Toby. But I dunno yet...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2017)

*Canaan:*

2 snooties (Diana and Ankha)

3 peppies (Rosie, Ketchup, and Maddie)

2 normals (Fauna and Maple)

2 smugs (Marshal and Julian)

1 lazy (Stitches)


*Diamond:*

3 snooties (Whitney, Vivian, and Freya)

1 peppy (Chai)

3 normals (Chelsea, Etoile, and June)

1 smug (Toby)

2 lazies (Marty and Wade)


----------



## Flare (Feb 4, 2017)

This is what I plan for...
Stitches-Lazy
Marshal-Smug
Boris-Cranky
Rod-Jock
???
Rosie-Peppy
Molly-Normal
Phoebe-Uchi
Diana-Snooty
???
Wish I'd just keep 4 males and 4 females. 
Not sure about the Diana and others...


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 4, 2017)

Hylan: Buck (Jock)/Anabelle (Peppy)/Gabi (Peppy)/Egbert (Lazy)/Amelia (Snooty)/Maple (Normal)/Lily (Normal)/Lionel (Smug)/Muffy (Uchi)/Knox (Cranky)

Skylark: Bam (Jock)/Sparro (Jock)/Freckles (Peppy)/Papi (Lazy)/Gloria (Snooty)/Kitt (Normal)/Midge (Normal)/Chadder (Smug)/Fuchsia (Uchi)/Hamphrey (Cranky)

Both towns have a similar balance except a jock and peppy villager switched around. I do wanna switch a couple villagers in both towns around with matching personalities, but unsure of who yet.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 4, 2017)

2 Peppy, Flora and Piper
1 Uchi, Tammy
1 Snooty, Yuka
1 Normal, Vesta
2 Crankies, Hamprey and Octavian
1 Lazy, Erik
1 Smug, Julian
1 Jock, Rory

They are all permanent villagers and I love them all. <3


----------



## Stitched (Feb 4, 2017)

In my town, I have:
1 Jock: Cobb (tomorrow Sterling is coming in and kicking him out though)
2 Snooty: Pecan and Cleo
1 Uchi: Phoebe
2 Normal: Goldie and Kiki
2 Smugs: Hans and Pietro
1 Cranky: Tom
1 Peppy: Winnie
0 Lazies. Used to have Joey but he left. 

My favorite personalities are definitely Snooty, Uchi, and Smug.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 4, 2017)

My villagers changed a bit since I posted here, so right now I have.

1 cranky - Dobie
2 snooty - Vivian, Julia
2 normal - June, Ellie
1 uchi - Ursala
1 lazy - Claude
1 smug - Wolf Link
2 peppy - Ketchup, Maddie

My town is pretty much dominated by females (7 compared to only 3 males).


----------



## nSound (Feb 16, 2017)

Well I definitely don't like Snooty or Uchi villagers. (I only keep Tiffany Because my sister likes her..)

In Monunny I have:
1 Snooty - Tiffany
2 Jocks - Rudy , Sterling
1 Peppy - Chrissy
4 Lazy - Zucker , Rodeo , Bob , Cranston
1 Smug - Marshal
1 Normal - Midge


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 16, 2017)

Mine right now:
3 lazy villagers - Bob, Punchy and Alfonso
1 normal villager - Mitzi
2 peppy villagers - Tangy and Rosie
1 smug villager - W. Link
1 uchi villager - Cherry
1 cranky villager - Chief
1 snooty villager - Whitney
No jock villagers due to New Leaf's tiny villager limit.


----------



## dawnofvayle (Feb 16, 2017)

Right now I have:

1 lazy - Elmer
1 normal - Margie
1 peppy - Sprinkle
2 snooty - Ankha and Freya
2 cranky - Fang and Rolf
2 urchi - Frita and Katt
1 smug - Julian

No jocks. I don't really like the jock personality, but I wish I had a way to unlock the PWPs they suggest. I have a few from when Buck lived in my town, but he's long gone.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> *Vista*: 2 Normals (Sally & Caroline), 2 Jocks (Snake & Genji), 1 Smug (Marshal), 1 Peppy (Bonbon), 1 Uchi (Hazel), 1 Snooty (Francine), 1 Lazy (Doc) and 1 Cranky (Static)
> 
> *Chocolat*: 3 Normals (Cally, Vich? and Poppy), 1 Smug (O'Hare), 1 Cranky (Ricky), 1 Jock (Sheldon), 1 Lazy (Filbert), 1 Snooty (Mint), 1 Uchi (Mira) and 1 Peppy (Chrissy)
> 
> ...




Update for Flora: 

I no longer have Elmer, Julian and Apple.
I now have Tasha, Toby and Claude. So now I have 2 snooties (Pecan and Tasha).

And i'm going to keep Muffy.


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 16, 2017)

*Irisvale*
2 Normal - Stella and Maggie
1 Peppy - Carmen
1 Snooty - Vivian
2 Uchi - Hazel and Ursala
1 Lazy - Erik
1 Jock - Boots
1 Cranky - Fang
1 Smug - Marshal


----------



## hamster (Feb 16, 2017)

right now i have
peppy - tangy, chai
normal - kiki, flurry
cranky - chief
smug - julian
snooty - diana
lazy - bob, benjamin
uchi - katt

planning to get rid of bob & benjamin. i want coco, ruby and some decent lazy villager. so i'm thinking of replacing chai too


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 16, 2017)

Currently I have: 
1 peppy - Bluebear
1 jock - Kid Cat
2 normal - Maple, Celia
1 cranky - Limburg
1 smug - Keaton
1 snooty - Eloise
1 lazy - Beau
1 uchi - Phoebe

Pretty well-balanced atm


----------



## PotatoPowered (Feb 17, 2017)

3 lazies: Bob, Punchy, Stitches
2 normals: Gayle, Lolly
1 peppy: Cookie
1 snooty: Freya
1 jock: Bam
1 uchi: Agnes 
Crankies: none yet ;-; 
I just really like lazis and normals for some reason. They're just nice to have xD


----------



## Loriii (Feb 17, 2017)

Role said:


> My villagers changed a bit since I posted here, so right now I have.
> 
> 1 cranky - Dobie
> 2 snooty - Vivian, Julia
> ...



Now I have Ellie, June, Sylvana, Maddie, Ketchup, Vivian, Julia, Claude, Dobie and Wolf Link so that's 3 normal, 2 peppy, 2 snooty, 1 lazy, 1 cranky, 1 smug. 

I moved both my jock and uchi because I'm not really fond of their personalities and I already completed their pwp requests.


----------



## Mali (Feb 17, 2017)

I like the diversity of personalities in ACNL, i think there could even be some more, like cute shy villagers or villagers that are kind of old and wise.
In my town, I've got at least one of every kind, and some other villagers that i like most.


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 24, 2017)

Westerly: Two crankies (Avery, Elvis), two snooties (Bree, Maelle).
Granada: Two lazies (Anchovy, Biskit), two normals (Maple, Tia)
New York: Two smugs (Kyle, Wolf Link), two uchis (Cherry, Deirdre)
Orlando: Two jocks (Roald, Samson), two peppies (Carmen, Cookie)


----------



## Daysie (Oct 24, 2017)

I have: 2 Normal (Merengue and Savannah)
           2 Peppy   (Tabby and Winnie)
           2 Lazy     (Beau and Clay)
           1 Cranky (Wart. jr)
           1 Uchi     (Katt)
           1 Jock     (Sly)
           1 Smug   (Quilson)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2017)

I try to have at least one of each for PWP purposes but yeah I always tend to have 2 or 3 smugs because that personality got some of my favourite villagers..

Uchi: Mira, Hazel
Peppy: Bunnie
Cranky: Roscoe
Snooty: Ankha
Smug: W. Link, Shep
Jock: Bam, but he's moving
Normal: Bettina
Lazy: Cole


----------



## Garrett (Oct 24, 2017)

3x lazy (Benjamin, Beau and Lucky, always my favourite)
2x normal (Kiki and June)
2x cranky (Butch and Kabuki)
1x smug (Shep)
1x uchi (Dierdre)
1x jock (Teddy)


----------



## Mu~ (Oct 24, 2017)

1 normal, 2 peppies, 2 lazies, 1 smug, 1 snooty, 1 cranky and 1 jock.


----------



## Awesomebrendan (Oct 24, 2017)

2x peppies (Tutu and Freckles)
1x uchi (Paula)
2x snooty (Amelia and Maelle)
1x lazy (Dizzy)
1x smug (Lopez)
1x normal (Merengue)
1x jock (Sparro)


----------



## mitfy (Oct 24, 2017)

2 peppy (peanut, epona)
2 snooty (cleo, timbra)
1 uchi (hazel)
1 jock (sterling)
1 smug (olaf)
1 cranky (avery)
1 lazy (broccolo)
1 normal (coco)

i used to have like 3-4 normals but i've balanced it out since then.


----------



## meo (Oct 24, 2017)

Main town: 3 cranky, 1 jock, 2 normal, 1 peppy, 1 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 lazy
Second: 1 peppy, 3 normal, 2 cranky, 1 lazy, 1 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 jock - though the uchi will go once I have the pwps and probably be replaced by another lazy or cranky

My favorites are probably cranky/lazy/normal. I'm not a fan of smugs and I only like one uchi character thus far (Katt <3). I don't want the same uchi in all towns so I'll probably just not have uchi in the other towns besides my main.


----------



## Thair (Oct 24, 2017)

2 normal (Sally and Kiki)
2 jock (Peck and Cobb)
1 lazy (Erik)
1 uchi (Deirdre)
1 snooty (Robin
1 cranky (Fang)
1 peppy (Peggy)
and 1 smug (Jacques)

I like having at least one of every type so I have the chance to get different PWP suggestions, but I kind of dislike jock villagers so I wouldn't mind switching them out, maybe for another two lazies since they're my faves.


----------



## SmokeyScout (Oct 24, 2017)

2 Cranky (Butch and Chief)
2 Lazy (Bones and Lucky)
2 Normal (Peaches and Skye)
1 Peppy (Victoria)
1 Uchi (Cherry)
1 Snooty (Freya)
1 Jock (Mac)

I don't know whether I want to replace Peaches or Skye with someone. I have Shep and Zell for Smug villagers, so I may scan one of them in instead but I'm still deciding. Lol


----------



## Warrior (Oct 24, 2017)

I have one of each, and then 2 crankies and 2 jocks. 

I like the peppy and normal personalities best, which is why Lily and Puddles are my best girls! (they live right next to my house too!)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Oct 24, 2017)

I have I think:
Diana (snooty)
Soliel (snooty)
Carmen (peppy)
Pekoe (normal
Gladys (normal)
Molly (normal)
Kid Cat (jock)
Kyle (smug?)
Agnes (uchi) using her for pwps
Caroline (normal?)


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 25, 2017)

I try to have 1 of each. Then for the extra 2 idk I try and get one male and one female or just whoever i like or fits my theme


----------



## Tora Olafsdotter (Oct 25, 2017)

1 of each. With an extra Tomboy and an extra whatever I feel like


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

1 Jock - Kid Cat
1 Peppy- Nibbles
1 Uchi - Fuchsia
1 Snooty - Freya
1 Normal - Flurry
1 Cranky - Rolf
2 Lazy - Benjamin & Tucker
2 Smug - Hans & Colton

Personality balance is my priority. I kinda wish I had the heart to replace Benjamin or Colton with Felyne, but that's not the nature of Windset. Almost all the villagers there are adopted outside of Nibbles, Kid Cat, and Fuchsia.


----------



## Voldecourt (Oct 25, 2017)

In Clavicus I have 
3 Jocks (Leonardo, Snake, Sterling)
2 Peppies (Ruby, Apple)
1 Normal (Gladys)
1 Cranky (Static)
1 Smug (Jullian)
1 Lazy (Lucky)
1 Snooty (Ankha)

Once I unfreeze the town I'm planning on moving out Sterling with my Fushia card, but I'm too focused on Powtown right now. 

Powtown:
2 Smug (Phil, Ken)
2 Cranky (Kabuki, Rasher)
1 Jock (Kid Cat)
1 Normal (Coco)
1 Uchi (Mira)
1 Snooty (Alli)
1 Lazy (Big Top)
1 Peppy (Agent S)

Having a balance of personalities is important to me! Whenever I come up with an idea for a town I balance out the villagers. Priority for Powtown was that they look like superheroes/supervillians though. I just lucked out that there was at least one who fit the bill in each personality. And I like Smugs, Crankies, and Peppies a lot so I'm glad I have two of each in my towns. And the jocks have kind of grown on me.


----------



## KingofHearts (Oct 25, 2017)

1 Jock (Kid Cat)
1 Peppy (Rosie)
2 Cranky (Kabuki, Tom)
2 Normal (Lolly, Mitzi)
2 Lazy (Punchy, Bob)
2 Snooty (Ankha, Olivia)

I honestly do not think about the balance of their personalities but rather how each of my villagers represent parts of my personality in some odd ways hahahahah ; )


----------



## Kalle (Oct 25, 2017)

Fellheim is quite balanced. I like to have all of the personalities around to make sure that the dialogue doesn't get too stale. When doubling villager personality types to make the total ten, I like to avoid those that are very specific and repetitive. I find that jock and peppy villagers are very specific/unique with their dialogue and repeat themselves more often. That isn't to say that I don't like them, but I just don't want more than one each around.

Here's my current makeup! 

2 Cranky | 1 Jock | 2 Lazy | 1 Normal | 1 Peppy | 1 Smug | 1 Snooty | 1 Uchi


----------



## 5cm/s (Oct 25, 2017)

i like lazies, crankies, and normals the most, but i don't want to inundate my town with them or else they get repetitive and then i start to dislike villagers ;;; so to keep a balance, i try to keep at most 2 of each type in my town. rn, i have:

2 peppy (ruby, wendy)
1 smug (o'hare)
1 cranky (fang)
2 normal (daisy, lolly)
1 lazy (erik)
2 jock (teddy, bill)
1 snooty (blanche)

i wanted to have 2 lazies instead of 2 jocks, but erik is toooo precious for me to make him repetitive. plus bill will look super cute when all the trees start turning red


----------



## CaramelCookie (Oct 25, 2017)

In Hangzhou my villagers are all picked out and permanent:

2 Cranky (Butch, Angus)
2 Normal (Ch?vre, Dora)
1 Peppy (Bianca)
1 Smug (Ken)
1 Jock (Flip)
1 Snooty (Annalise)
1 Uchi (Agnes)
1 Lazy (Drago)

In Sundance right now I have 9 villagers and am planning to fill the last slot with a smug to balance, but as for now:

2 Peppy (Freckles, Pinky)
2 Normal (Margie, Flurry)
1 Snooty (Francine)
1 Uchi (Frita)
1 Cranky (Chow)
1 Lazy (Rex)
1 Jock (Poncho)


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 6, 2018)

Westerly: Two crankies (Kabuki and Roscoe) and two snooties (Tipper and Whitney)
Granada: Two lazies (Anchovy and Biskit) and two normals (Maple and Tia)
New York: Two smugs (Kyle and Wolf Link) and two uchis (Cherry and Deirdre)
Orlando: Two jocks (Poncho and Roald) and two peppies (Carmen and Cookie)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 6, 2018)

In Hogwarts I have

2 Normals: Tia & Fauna
2 Lazies: Bones & Stitches
2 Snooties: Freya & Portia
1 Jock: Coach
1 Smug: Euguene 
1 Uchi: Shari
1 Cranky: Lobo

And I'm in the process of getting rid of Tia so I can move another Uchi in because they say the funniest things.


----------



## Darby (Apr 6, 2018)

I must have one of each personality and then the extras are just characters I'm particularly fond of.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Apr 6, 2018)

My favorites are the normals, peppies, and Lazies. I think I have one of each in my town except for an Uchi.


----------



## softbuck (Apr 6, 2018)

i love peppy, smug, and snooty the most! i also enjoy uchi villagers (not a lot seem too?) and normal + lazy villagers. i dislike cranky and jock villagers so i have none in my town


----------



## Hat' (Apr 6, 2018)

Normals with some exeptions


----------



## mountaintear (Apr 6, 2018)

I like to keep it as balanced as possible; I originally wanted all types but I never settled on a smug villager so that is the type missing from my town. I have like 4 normals and 2 lazys and they all harmonize well together <3
Lol I love all my villagers, I wish they wouldn't pig to move every single day tho~


----------



## Lullaby (Apr 6, 2018)

I wanted to have it balanced but I couldn't get attached to any jocks, so none of them in my town.
I used to have 3 peppy villagers at one point but it got a bit repetitive, so I only have 2 now.

my town consists of 2 normal, 2 peppy, 2 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 smug, 1 cranky, 1 lazy


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2018)

Lullaby said:


> I wanted to have it balanced but I couldn't get attached to any jocks, so none of them in my town.
> I used to have 3 peppy villagers at one point but it got a bit repetitive, so I only have 2 now.
> 
> my town consists of 2 normal, 2 peppy, 2 snooty, 1 uchi, 1 smug, 1 cranky, 1 lazy



I don't like the Jocks either. 

I have Teddy and am thinking of getting rid of him, because I'm sick of being asked absurd, boring, sport related questions. 

I've never been a sports fan. 
I loathe it.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 7, 2018)

Personalities I have to have:

~Grouchy (specifically Grizzly, Fang, W. Link)
~Normal (specifically Poppy, Molly, Medli)
~Lazy (specifically Derwin, Drago)
~Smug (specifically Marshal)
~Athletic (specifically Axel)

Personalities I refuse to have:

~Uchi
~Peppy (exception: Sheri)
~Snooty

So, yeah. I suppose my town is pretty balanced.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2018)

I like to have one of each personalities for the PWP then once I get all the requests I usually settle for either more than one normal/snooty/cranky/peppy/ depends on the villager that I like. Right now I have 2 snooty, 3 normal, 2 peppy, smug, cranky and a lazy.


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 7, 2018)

I have:
2 peppy, Rosie and Anabelle
2 uchi, Hazel and Cherry
2 normal, Rhonda and Gladys
1 cranky, Kabuki
1 jock, Boots
1 snooty, Amelia.

I don't mind having more than one villager of the same personality type, especially when they're uchi since uchis are great to hang out with!


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 7, 2018)

2 Peppy (Agent S and Victoria)
2 Normal (Lolly and Merengue)
2 Jock (Genji and Leonardo)
1 Uchi (Canberra)
1 Cranky (Rocco)
1 Lazy (Deli)
1 Snooty (Whitney)

I have no Smug villagers (I previously had 2 at the same time annnnnd I didn't like either of them) but I don't realy mind because smug is my least-fave personality type :/


----------



## Locokoko182 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lessee..

Cranky - Roscoe
Snooty - Mallary, Friga
Peppy - Pate
Normal - Aurora, Merengue, Celia, Maple
Smug - Keaton
Uchi - Flo

Yeah, Normal villagers are the biggest category in my town. It's not my fault they're so cute!


----------

